# HUMIDITY



## TORTOlSE (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello I'm new.I joined the forum cause I need answers[emoji16] . I know that Sulcatas should start there life in a humid environment. I got a sulcata hatchling from a breeder that kept them at 100 % humidity. He advised me to keep him in a closed chamber with high humidity for proper shell development. So I did just that.. warm temperatures and 95% humidity (couldn't reach more than 95% in my setup). He has a smooth shell and seems alright. So now that I had him for 3 years I think it would be great to let him go outside.
My question would be 

how do u guys keep the humidity up outside? 

How long can they stay without high humidity? 

At what age can they tolerate lower humidity levels?

Should I let him sleep in a humid hide? 

I'm just worried about pyramiding...
Oh and I soak daily for 30 minutes.

Hope someone can help


----------



## xMario (Mar 16, 2019)

TORTOlSE said:


> Hello I'm new.I joined the forum cause I need answers[emoji16] . I know that Sulcatas should start there life in a humid environment. I got a sulcata hatchling from a breeder that kept them at 100 % humidity. He advised me to keep him in a closed chamber with high humidity for proper shell development. So I did just that.. warm temperatures and 95% humidity (couldn't reach more than 95% in my setup). He has a smooth shell and seems alright. So now that I had him for 3 years I think it would be great to let him go outside.
> My question would be
> 
> how do u guys keep the humidity up outside?
> ...


Hello and welcome I must say at first that I'm not that experienced but I can give u my opinions 
1. There's not much u can do to increase the humidity outside 
2. They can stay without high humidity all live but as u know that causes pyramiding 
3.i read that older ones don't get as affected on the low humidity as younger ones a humid start in live is perfect 
4.letting him sleep in a humid hide is a good idea

At that age u can let ur tortoise outside 
Keep soaking daily 
Make sure he sleeps in his humid hide 
A little pyramiding won't do any harm to ur tortoise 
Big pyramiding shells happen cause metabolic bone disease 

So if u are really worried and don't want to risk it that he's pyramiding just let him out a few hours a day then get him back in his humid enclosure hope this helps [emoji16]


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2019)

TORTOlSE said:


> Hello I'm new.I joined the forum cause I need answers[emoji16] . I know that Sulcatas should start there life in a humid environment. I got a sulcata hatchling from a breeder that kept them at 100 % humidity. He advised me to keep him in a closed chamber with high humidity for proper shell development. So I did just that.. warm temperatures and 95% humidity (couldn't reach more than 95% in my setup). He has a smooth shell and seems alright. So now that I had him for 3 years I think it would be great to let him go outside.
> My question would be
> 
> how do u guys keep the humidity up outside?
> ...


Hello and welcome.


100% humidity is not necessary. for babies. 80% is fine with 90-100% in their humid hide.
They can live outside full time with a heated night box once they reach about 8-10". What size is yours? Here are some night box examples: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/another-night-box-thread.88966/ https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-best-night-box-design-yet.66867/ https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/double-door-night-box.129054/
You can't do anything about the outside ambient humidity. It won't be a problem for you in South FL anyway. Here in the CA desert, I add water tubs to the night boxes to keep the humidity up in their sleeping and resting chambers. You probably don't need to do that where you are.
They can live outside with lower humidity indefinitely with a good night box, burrow and good hydration.
They can tolerate lower humidity levels at any age. Babies kept too dry can sometimes survive, but it slows their growth and makes them pyramid.
Sleeping in a warm humid hide is good, but again, probably not necessary in your already humid environment.
Pyramiding is _caused_ by growth in conditions that are too dry. Outdoors where you are is never going to be too dry. Indoors where you are is the same as anywhere else in the country when you are running heat or A/C.


----------

